# Poor Mans Vacuum Chamber



## ThePenWizard (Jan 28, 2011)

I have had several people ask me what brand of vacuum chamber I use to make my molds. Well the cheapest I found was $175.00 for one that I felt would not blow up on me. So I decided to make my own and share it. I went to Home Depot and picked up a 7" PVC coupler and 2 end cap fitting and 1 cap from the plumbing department and plumbers teflon tape. I glued the 2 cap fittings on the coupler and then taped the screw cap with teflon tape and then flipped the cap upside down so the it would sit flat on a table. Once screwed in tight I sealed everything with silicon caulk and let dry several days. The PVC fittings from Home Depot cost around $25.00. I then went to True Value Hardware and picked up a sheet of 1/8" red rubber and a air hose fitting (rubber $9.00 and fittings $6.00). I cut the rubber so it extended 1" pass the outside of the coupler and then cut a round hole with 1" extending inside the coupler, this gives it a good seal. With the extra left over rubber I made a gasket for the air hose fitting, which you will see on the side. I had to get a male and female fitting with a long thread length to extend through the coupler because the air hose fitting was not long enough. Once I drilled the hole in the side and inserted the male fitting through the rubber gasket I then screwed the female fitting from inside the coupler. Now with teflon tape I wrapped the threads of the air hose fitting and screwed it into the female fitting that is now on the outside of the coupler. My vacuum pump has a gauge on it so I did not need to add one, I also *do not* need put any Vaseline on the rubber to seal it, it seals all by itself. The Lexan is 12"x12"x1/2" and I got it off of eBay for $10.00. So for around $50.00 I made one that works and works well, I have made all my molds and degassed all of my PR for my pens with it. Hope this helps anyone want to make a vacuum chamber


----------



## Maine2Colorado (Jan 29, 2011)

I have never turned a pen, and have just recently joined this forum and started reading about everything here, however I can fullly appreciate the creative effort you put into this, great job!


----------



## Gregf (Jan 29, 2011)

Good idea!
Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## louie68 (Jan 29, 2011)

So when will you come to Illinois to help me make a vaccum system? LOL  Hey I just found some Honduran rosewood today. I wonder if a small vaccum pump from a small printing press would work?


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Jan 31, 2011)

wonder why they call you wizard.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool!  Now, do you hook that up to a vacuum pump or do you have a vacuum thingy that attaches to your compressor?  I have a vacuum thing for my compressor I want to try to use, but I don't understand using vacuum.  I assume I need a vacuum gauge (?).  some kind of regulator.  How is vacuum measured and how much of it do you need to vacuum blanks?  Duh, what am I doing?


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 31, 2011)

HIGH FIVE for Creative well thinking


----------



## rkimery (Jan 31, 2011)

the mother of invention.....Nice idea. Have bucket will travel!


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 31, 2011)

If you can find an old freezer or fridge that the compressor still runs, you can remove the pump and use it for a good vacuum pump.  There are usually several laying around appliance stores that they are going to throw out.  cut the tubing as far from the pump as possible and find a fitting to fasten to the suction tube of the pump that will adapt to the hose of choice for the connection to the chamber.  1/4" flare is a standard size for fridge charging hose, readily available at most auto parts stores.  Walla, your vacuum pump is made.
Charles


----------



## studioso (Jan 31, 2011)

well done!
I\m also assuming that you are using the washing machine's vibrations to shake the bubbles out?


----------



## PenPal (Jan 31, 2011)

Be careful when the earth moves. There are rules in Physics that command respect I do remember when a member suffered a breakdown using a Corian top in his unit however you never did show a pick of the whole set up with actual specs so what do I know. Implosians can be as serious as explosians ask a TV repair person.

Really pleased for you but please err on the cautious side, and have success.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## ThePenWizard (Feb 4, 2011)

Darn it my secret has been found.



studioso said:


> well done!
> I\m also assuming that you are using the washing machine's vibrations to shake the bubbles out?


----------



## ThePenWizard (Feb 4, 2011)

The only thing I did not include was the picture of the Yellow Jacket 5CFM vacuum pump.



pwhay said:


> Be careful when the earth moves. There are rules in Physics that command respect I do remember when a member suffered a breakdown using a Corian top in his unit however you never did show a pick of the whole set up with actual specs so what do I know. Implosians can be as serious as explosians ask a TV repair person.
> 
> Really pleased for you but please err on the cautious side, and have success.
> 
> Kind regards Peter.


----------

